# My Anubias Tree



## lowell (Dec 15, 2005)

My one month old tank:

Specs:
Tank: 48"X18"16"
Lighting:8 26Watts CFL / 8 hrs a day
CO2 :2 lbs tank at 3 bps
Filtration: Via Aqua 750
FertsMDD 10 ml everyday

Plants:
anubias barteri coffeefolia
anubias barteri nana
anubias barteri nana petite
Anubias barteri barteri
anubias barteri broadleaf
anubias Minima
blyxia japopnica
Java fern
Windeløv
Crinum natans
Crinum Calamistratum
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" (immersed/submerged)
rotala rotundifolia green
Barclaya Longilifolia Red

Fauna:

Hundreds of Red Cherry Shrimps



Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" (immersed/submerged),



my shrimp



The tank is under diatoms/brown algae attack,but very minimal.But aside from that,it's free from other algae bloom.I will put my bristlenose to help me remove those diatoms.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow, that's a big stand of anubias! I like the use of blyxa japonica as a foreground plant. That might be hard to maintain longterm, but it looks nice now.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Holy anubias!! I like that tank. The only thing I would change if it were mine would be to get rid of that crinium in the middle. It just doesn't look like it belongs. Other than that I love it. You'll have to get used to pruning and replanting Blyxa though. It's going to grow like crazy.


----------



## lowell (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks.I will try to remove the crinum.can you please give me an idea on what should I place there?can I put my barclaya there or maybe a echinodorus rubin?or you have any suggestion?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I think you should just continue the row of that rotala or bacopa or whatever that is to the right of the crinium. I see no need to have so many different species. In my opinion when you try to use too many different species a tank begins to look like just a plant collection instead of a scape. Sometimes simple looks better.


----------



## lowell (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks mikenas102.will do that.will keep you posted.


----------



## Lady Elizabeth (Oct 28, 2004)

very nice tank


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

pretty sweet! what did you tie them all to?


----------



## lowell (Dec 15, 2005)

Lady,your here?


----------



## lowell (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks chadly.I used string to tie them to a 26" X 13" driftwood.


----------



## lowell (Dec 15, 2005)

other pics.

my anubias tree



cherry shrimp near my pelia



rock size 12" x 7" x 8",looks small due to the size of blyxa


----------



## Lady Elizabeth (Oct 28, 2004)

lowell said:


> Lady,your here?


yes  cute cherry


----------

